
Tell HN: Goo.gle's Certificate Has Expired - sharmi
google.com uses certificates issued by GlobalSign. Whereas, goo.gle uses Let&#x27;s Encrypt. Is there a reason for using different providers?<p>Just curious, as I run sitefitnesshq.com and have seen a lot of sites being crippled by expired certificates.
======
HiryuSingh
Because goo.gle is run by bit.ly?

host goo.gle goo.gle has address 67.199.248.12 goo.gle has address
67.199.248.13

host 67.199.248.12 12.248.199.67.in-addr.arpa domain name pointer
cname.bitly.com.

